# Pot Call Depth



## Cody Hatten (Feb 27, 2020)

How deep do you normally make your pot calls?


----------



## TMAC (Feb 27, 2020)

Mine are 3/4” to 13/16” on 3.5” calls. Lot of variables in pot calls, but that is what I have settled on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 27, 2020)

TMAC said:


> Mine are 3/4” to 13/16” on 3.5” calls. Lot of variables in pot calls, but that is what I have settled on.


I use a 3/4 mostly but I also use a 7/8 with Vermont Green for a locator also


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 27, 2020)

3/4-7/8 depending on wood. Only 3" calls. No 3 1/2" any more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 27, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 3/4-7/8 depending on wood. Only 3" calls. No 3 1/2" any more


I am partial to the 3.5 my self. Never tried 3"


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 27, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 3/4-7/8 depending on wood. Only 3" calls. No 3 1/2" any more


3.5 with 3" glass sound board. I have found glass sound boards are to my liking better. I do want to try some acrylic or wood boards


----------



## John Herron (Mar 21, 2020)

What gap are you all using between soundboard and striking surface?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 21, 2020)

John Herron said:


> What gap are you all using between soundboard and striking surface?


I usually use the thickness of a slate strike plate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John Herron (Mar 21, 2020)

That’s about what I’ve been using to


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 21, 2020)

FYI if you don't know...take notes of measurements and the slightest change in ANY measurement will change the sound!


----------



## John Herron (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh yeah I’m a stickler for notes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

